# GT #3: Utah Jazz (1-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-1) [11/4]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Walton [PF] R. Turiaf [C] Battle Cat




The Utah Jazz lineup. 




































[PG] D. Williams [SG] R. Brewer [SF] A. Kirilenko [PF] C. Boozer [C] M. Okur​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After tonight, I don't think we should call our starters or anyone on the team right now garbage.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> After tonight, I don't think we should call our starters or anyone on the team right now garbage.


Although I think I'll regret this, I'll change them to something nicer. They better not get blown out Sunday and make me regret it though.

For me Sunday is a big game. I mean tonight they looked wonderful. However, if they get blown out by Utah on Sunday it would only prove it was a fluke. Especially considering Utah will be facing us at home, on the second night of a back to back. 

I think the Lakers need to just keep winning. It's the only way to save the team, and keep Kobe here.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pretty unlikely to beat 2 upper tier teams in a row. I don't expect the Laker bench to shoot like this again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Pretty unlikely to beat 2 upper tier teams in a row. I don't expect the Laker bench to shoot like this again.


Keep faith in them, yo! It's a home game, and we've played well against the Jazz in recent games against them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's hope our bench can look as good as it did against the Suns.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

battle cat!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hopefully the younger players and even the veterans will pick Fisher's brain before the game. We nearly beat the Rockets without Odom and a prayer shot by Battier. We just torched the Suns, though they looked to be dragging *** before the game. The point still stands, the Lakers had no Odom. This game will show a lot IMO whether our opponents are making us look a lot better, or are the Lakers not too bad?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW Kwame sucks, but he transcends the boundaries of suckiness against bigs who can step out to the perimeter. Bynum needs to be on Okur early and often to bother him with his length. And he can catch a basketball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> BTW Kwame sucks, but he transcends the boundaries of suckiness against bigs who can step out to the perimeter. Bynum needs to be on Okur early and often to bother him with his length. And he can catch a basketball.


Not only can Bynum catch the ball, but he will dunk every time he as the opportunity. Unlke "glass hands" Kwame, who cannot even make a layup. Kwame should be posterizing defenders when he can...and he has the muscle to do it. I don't know why he keeps settling for the "fluff" shots. I thought we looked much better with Bynum in the post last nignt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

after watching our defense yesterday, i'm confident we can win this game

our pick n roll defense has improved tremendously

i have never seen us play that well it was like the p & r was non-existent for the suns, un ****in believable


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow is chris mihm still injured? 

feel bad for the dude. two year of lay off and now this


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We can win this game if we stay sharp and energetic on defense. Eliminate the high percentage stuff. Fisher having played against Deron Williams so much in practice should know his game and bother him some. Kobe, Kwame and Turiaf are gonna be the keys defensively this game. Kobe has to watch his man and not get caught lingering Gircek and Brewer can make shots, Kwame has to mae it real tough on Boozer get real pyscal and avoid touch fouls and Turiaf has to maintain the good weakside defense he has shown so far. 

I expect that Bynum is gonna be good offensively this game but bad defensively he can't guard any of the Jazz's bigs, he reacts slow and doesn't do well guarding guys who pull him out so his poor defense could rear its ugly head. 

We can win this game .


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> We can win this game .


We _can_ win every game. It's the _doing_ part that's hard.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If the Lakers can somehow contain Deron and Boozer they will win it. 
I want to see what Ronny can do against Boozer on the defensive end...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If the Lakers win and Seattle beats the Clippers and Charlotte beats Phoenix we will be in 1st place by ourselves in the Pacific Division!!!:banana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :twave:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> If the Lakers can somehow contain Deron and Boozer they will win it.
> I want to see what Ronny can do against Boozer on the defensive end...


Boozer will school him and anyone else on the front line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Utah looked very good tonight. They ran a lot hopefully that plays into the lakers hands tomorrow. Honestly for me if the Lakers get blown out at home, with a team on the second game of a back to back. It will tell me the win vs the Suns was just a fluke.

They win sunday, I'll start getting excited. Almost pulled a win out with Houston. Spanked the suns. And a win with the Jazz would be a great start to the season covered in so much controversy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Utah looked very good tonight. They ran a lot hopefully that plays into the lakers hands tomorrow. Honestly for me if the Lakers get blown out at home, with a team on the second game of a back to back. It will tell me the win vs the Suns was just a fluke.
> 
> They win sunday, I'll start getting excited. Almost pulled a win out with Houston. Spanked the suns. And a win with the Jazz would be a great start to the season covered in so much controversy.


With no Odom.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I predict that we play good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I predict that we play good.


jinx it and die


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Battle Cat? Wasn't that the name of He-Man's pet tiger? Anyway, the Lakers have to understand that they are going up against a hard-nosed Sloan coached team. They're not going to get as many easy looks as they did last night. I hope that they're up to the challenge.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at 12:23PST I looked at the last post and it seriously took me 2 minutes to figure out what the hell was going on.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

If the Lakers contain Boozer, we can with this game by atloeast 10 points. In this game we are really going to miss Lamar Odom's game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

Lakers vs.Jazz - 11/04/07

Sunday, Nov 4

To paraphrase former Arizona Cardinals Coach Dennis Green, “They are who we thought they were.” The Jazz come to Staples Center tonight as a familiar foe. They start Deron Williams, Ronnie Brewer, Kirilenko, Boozer, and Mehmet Okur. The players in their rotation are Millsap (strong rebounder – hustle player), Harpring (extremely aggressive player –cuts/slashes/curls – offensive rebounds – can hit open shot), Giricek (excellent shooter – 3 point range), Hart (quick backup point guard).

The Jazz upped their record to 2-1 with a 133-110 win at home vs. Golden State last night (both wins have come against G.S.). A key factor in both Jazz wins has been their bench. In their first win the Jazz bench outscored G.S. by 12 and last night by 8. In their lone loss (against Houston) the Jazz reserves were outscored by 18. Last night Utah was down by ten points when Harpring entered the game and by the end of the quarter the Jazz had the lead. We must beat their bench, not just in the scoring column but in the hustle areas as well.

Offensively, Williams will look to push the ball and explore early “POWER” post up opportunities. They will then flow into their “POWER SWING” which is a flex action. In the half court we know the Jazz will line up in their 1-4 double high post set. We will have to defend a variety of actions out of this set as the entry pass will dictate which sequence they run (In this way they operate in a similar fashion to us – the pass & defense dictates the proper counter to execute). Their basic “4 UP” starts with a wing entry and the point guard running a ucla cut. The wing hits the strong side high post who has popped back. As this is going on there is a triple stack low on the weakside and those three player are well schooled in all their options. If you pay too much attention to the triple stack the strong side gets you and if you pay too much attention to the strong side then the picks and cuts on the weakside get you. That’s why Coach Jerry Sloan has been running this offense for 20 years. In need situations the Jazz like to run “4X” or “5X” (the call differs depending on the side of floor they run it on). This is simply an elbow (or pinch post) screen and roll with an empty corner on the strong side.

Defensively, we know the Jazz like to pack it in the paint and make teams beat them from the outside. They do a great job of collapsing on penetration and stripping at the ball. They are not a big steals or shot blocking team but play a solid team defensive game.

Utah is out to prove that last season’s run to the Western Conference Finals was not a fluke. Last night they hit 12-16 from the three point line and they once again won behind a big game from Okur. In order to be successful we must do the job in those areas and bring a fierce competitiveness to the floor.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm missing the game to go and see "American Gangster", but I'll be checking on my phone every now and again.

2-1 baby, let's do it! Is Harpring going to play?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Jazz do not match up very well with the Lakers. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Kobe go for 50+ and the Jazz lose.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm missing the game to go and see "American Gangster", but I'll be checking on my phone every now and again.
> 
> 2-1 baby, let's do it! Is Harpring going to play?


He's playing, but on restricted minutes. I'd be surprised to see him play more than 20.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Bynum can have another solid game against the Jazz. Kobe should have another big game against the Jazz.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

American Gangster is a not as good version of Scarface


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we have derek on our team, that should give us an edge i say.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry I don't see Kobe scoring 50, Kirilenko will likely be guarding him. I know that Kobe's usually had his number but he's got the injured wrist and he's been cold to start the season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

nobody on that front line can guard Andrew. go to him often.

I'm trying to stay grounded, but the youngsters got me really excited the other night. this would be a great win, and a great start to the season.

104-97 lakers :gopray:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was quick and to the point


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Kwame dunked it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Couple of sloppy plays from Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame!!!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Two offensive fouls by Kwame already... pathetic.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Okur with the darn flops.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another flop by harpring


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Exciting game so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Boozer grabbed Bynum's arm. Our defense has been fine just too many risky pass attempts.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very sloppy on offense, with so many turnovers so far... Taking too many risky attempts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate teams like utah and the Suns its all flopping all the time. just man up and play ball. Its why they don't have titles. They don't play it tough enough.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh no here comes Cook.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why is Brian Cook in the game? =\


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anybody know which Sopcast channel the game is on?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just use League Pass on NBA.com it's free right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

high risk passing. too many to's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

another flop!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why are we posting up Cook, and oh more flopping.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian Cook really is useless!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w215/bbirnbaum/275626805_m.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm has no athleticism.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bring in crittenton please


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Bring in crittenton please


agreed, I want to see Critt in the game, he'd at least make Deron work on the other end


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate Cook. he's really a waste of dna


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We have a bad lineup going right now. Cook and Mihm are stiffs, and Vlad has stiff tendancies. Farmar needs to really get agressive penetrating right now. 

PJ coaches with different rotations every game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame!!! Dunk the ****ing ball!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dammit, take FISHER OUT


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God they are calling the ****tiest fouls!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe dropping some nice dimes now. Vlad coming along this season he may actualy give us what we thought we were getting. 

I just wish Farmar would get more agressive on both ends he keeps getting sucked into giving Deron Williams that little elbow jumper.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

take out fisher and kwame and put in bynum and farmer/or critt! aghhh stupid phil ignoring young players


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Game is really ugly refs are just letting the jazz milk the free throw line this quarter. 

We can't seem to get the touch fouls right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fisher is playing horribly!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad half of offense, too many turnovers not enough energy by anyone. Too many fouls called. 

I wish Farmar when he plays would attack like Deron Williams does he's always looking to make something happen all Farmar does is look to give it to Kobe. 

Walton, Kwame,Turiaf nor Fish are doing much of nothing. 

We need to see more Bynum try Critt or Sasha and see if they can give them a spark.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better win this game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

not if we keep playing fisher we won't. All I can hope for is that fisher gets injured so Phil will stop playing him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

that a boy Fish!!!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh i guess Derek Fisher showed up at halftime


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Deron Williams is ridiculous!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Terrible foul Luke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:azdaja: ARGH!!! Kwame dunk it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame oh kwame come on man 

I just don't like the flow we're playing with its completely the Jazz's tempo.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Time to cue the new Kwame trademark.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't get why we don't have Bynum out there more, rather then Kwame.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i spit on Brian Cooks lifestyle!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Big shot by farmar. I hate cook, I mean he's useless unless he's hitting 3's. He makes the most insane turnovers and he doesn't even compete on defense or on the boards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmaaaarrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im loving it!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats what the **** I'm talking about farmar. yeah agressive he can be great as well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar is playing excellent!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice Bynum!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our puppies are balling


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Vrad does everything Cook is good at, but better. There is no reason Cook should be on the floor ever if vrad is healthy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_LaLocopter_


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The key to our season is gonna be the bench our young guys. If they can give us the energy and offensive punch we're gonna be pretty good. 

I'd also seriously consider playing kwame and Bynum together,playing kwame at 4. You can put kwame on Boozer and keep Bynum on Okur.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> _LaLocopter_


dead


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> dead


Reflects the state in which Kwame Brown should be.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Get kwame back in at the 4 spot. Leave Bynum in PJ


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> Reflects the state in which Kwame Brown should be.


lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great block by Kobe wow


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers covering for each other!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBE! Awesome block!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate some of Stu lantz's little phrases sometimes.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is having a sick game, easy to take it for granted.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Get kwame back in at the 4 spot. Leave Bynum in PJ


Kwame already stated that he didn't like playing the 4 spot. I like Ronny's energy over Kwame's. Kwame is useless on offense, although we could really use Kwame's D like you mentioned.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Andrew looking awesome!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man for a split second and only for a second the pick and roll Kobe to Bynum reminded me of Kobe to the diesel.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

BYNUM!!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

the emotion for AB now thats what I mean big fella give it to me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Man Bynum needs to start after this game. He is amazing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has to improve on defense. he has to avoid the out of the postion fouls.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Andrew ****ing Bynum!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the Year - ANDREW BYNUM

That may have to be my new sig


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe can't wanna leave this team. Not now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm so proud of the way Kobe is playing. He's allowing the guys to play the game he's not chasing it tonight. I think Kobe can start to see it now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think you're kind of too optimistic here. we're only 3 games into the season. we could easily fizzle like we did last year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i think you're kind of too optimistic here. we're only 3 games into the season. we could easily fizzle like we did last year.


No I'm not I just said Kobe can't wanna leave the team RIGHT NOW, no corners have been turned, but the team is playing the right way. 

Young guys contributing, and Kobe's defense has been spcial this season so far.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This is the Year - ANDREW BYNUM
> 
> That may have to be my new sig


Yes, he did foul out in 19 minutes of play...But I don't know what else he has to do to prove that he should be the starting center from now on. This is just the beginning of the Andrew Bynum era.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's so nice having Fisher in the game with late with a lead. After 2 years of Smush I had forgotten what it's like to have a PG that makes good decisions.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another great offensive performance by the entire team.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> It's so nice having Fisher in the game with late with a lead. After 2 years of Smush I had forgotten what it's like to have a PG that makes good decisions.


Funny you mention that. I think Smush is already in the doghouse with Pat Riley. Unless he's injured.... he had a DNP today, and instead Miami had Quinn in his spot.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Whoa, Kobe *SMILED!!* Finally.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Funny you mention that. I think Smush is already in the doghouse with Pat Riley. Unless he's injured.... he had a DNP today, and instead Miami had Quinn in his spot.


Yeah, that kind of struck me too. Smush though is usually a DNP whether he plays or not because he: *D*oes *N*ot *P*roduce


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big Win! Great effort and energy when we needed it the most. Farmar sparked it, Fish guided it, Bynum kept it goin, and Kobe put it to bed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking good so far!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Yes, he did foul out in 19 minutes of play...But I don't know what else he has to do to prove that he should be the starting center from now on. This is just the beginning of the Andrew Bynum era.


Yeah but he got 15 and 9 in 19 minutes as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am beyond thrilled right now! I'll have more comments later, but that's how the Lakers need to play night in and night out.

2-1 baby!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta stay healthy, thats the key, Bynum nor Farmar aren't ready for fulltime duty yet they need to play their 18-20 minutes. Gotta get odom healthy, gotta keep kwame and Luke healthy. And Fisher has to stay healthy. 

Fisher has been so steady. Its amazing what a true professional at point means to a team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

great win its always great to see the Jazz lose
and **** they should just come out and say "We are not going to trade Kobe this season" or make a move, cuz there is always going to be this tension...and yeah Kobe finally smiled


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you would have told me the Lakers will win a game on the road vs the suns, then come home and beat Utah without Lamar Odom. I would have told you to keep smoking the crack. Cause it won't happen.

That was based on the fact the Lakers didn't play a lick of defense.

This year, having Kobe and Fish in the back court playing some defense has made such a significant difference. Fish isn't the greatest defender, but he has helped in the main area Smush parker and Chucky Atkins couldn't. He slows and stops guard penetration saving our bigs from getting into horrific foul trouble 5 minutes after the game started.

And Kobes defense so far has been DOPY type quality. I mean its also been contagious watching him and then his team feeding off that. Despite my annoyance with him, no one could argue with his effort to play team ball and defense. this is the best he has been on defense in YEARS. 

Bynum and Kwame both played well. I think no one talks about it much, especially cause most people here, myself included, hate Kwame. But his coverage and rotations for boozer were spectacular tonight. And Bynum was just a beast on the glass and scoring end. It was a great combination by both players. 

Fish had a great game. As did Farmar. Farmars clutch antics towards the end of quarter 3 really set the tone for quarter four. 

Maybe Phil was right.. his teams always thrived under conflict. Seems like a lot of the team took Kobe's words to heart and are coming out because they want to prove they are capable of being more. 

Either way, great game! :worthy:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the game - Kobe, Bynum, or Farmar? I don't know who I should make it for the Player of the Game thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe - 13/19, 33 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks
Bynum - 6/7, 15 points, 9 rebounds
Farmar - 5/8, 12 points, 4 assists


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe's block, that is sick

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HJtcO1Db3_A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HJtcO1Db3_A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd go with Bynum, just because he hasn't won it yet for POTG and I don't know how many games he's going to have like this.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd vote for Bynum to. He really came through tonight. And made some clutch baskets. Kobe was so insane defensively he deserves it to. But I got a feeling Kobe's gonna win that just a few more times than anyone else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Funny *** picture. Well, for those that saw the game, anyway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And all right, I'll give it to Bynum; just gotta wait for a picture of him from the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Funny *** picture. Well, for those that saw the game, anyway.


Yeah that was pretty funny. He was showing his skills for a good 5 seconds there bobbing the ball on his head.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yay!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

When the hell did they learn to play D, over the summer? I didn't watch preseason this year, were they playing D like this before the Rockets game? 

Because if they play D like that anywhere near consistently, we've got much better than a borderline playoff team (finally). Not that I really expect it, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In the pre-season, our defense sucked. But so far this season, it's been top notch. 

Kobe is playing like a Defensive Player of the Year thus far. And he's still scoring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, why was Java inactive?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, why was Java inactive?



I think it was so the Lakers could activate Mihm? Just a guess though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets say it all together....BOO JASON KIDD!!! HOORAY ANDREW BYNUM!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Lakers are going to do that, they should make Cook inactive. He was quite horrible tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Lets say it all together....BOO JASON KIDD!!! HOORAY ANDREW BYNUM!!!


:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> All I can hope for is that fisher gets injured so Phil will stop playing him.


You need to gain some respect for Fisher. He is so much more than his FG% in tonights game. I understand that you probably were not serious but c'mon... :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher was a big reason for our great 2nd half, especially in the beginning of that 3rd quarter. I'm glad Phil is playing him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

fisher was also a big reason why we were behind in the 1st half in the first place, he was probably the biggest reason


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are the +/- stats for the Lakers last night:

Bynum +14, Kobe +13, Farmer +11, Turiaf +7, M. Evans +7, Walton +4, VRad +1, Sasha 0, Mihm 0, Derek Fisher -1, K. Brown -2, B. Cook -4

My three LEAST favorite Lakers are at the bottom of the list. I'd like Critt to get some minutes, but if you don't do that, at least play Farmer more than Fisher and Bynum a lot more than Kwame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what is the ETA on lamar's return?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> No I'm not I just said Kobe can't wanna leave the team RIGHT NOW, no corners have been turned, but the team is playing the right way.
> 
> Young guys contributing, and Kobe's defense has been spcial this season so far.


you said "not now" not "not right now"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 25* - fast-break points for the Lakers compared to only 11 from the Jazz. Jordan Farmar and Derek Fisher both excelled at pushing the ball up the court, particularly in the latter half of the third quarter and during the fourth.

*# 18* - Once again, turnovers were a problem for the Lakers, but the Jazz did not fare much better with 16 turnovers of their own. While the Lakers were able to pull through with the victory, Kobe Bryant in particular needs to take better control of the ball as he led the team with five turnovers.

*# 19* - points from Fisher, marking his third straight game scoring in double digits for the Lakers. The Fisher-Farmar combo at point guard is quickly becoming one of the team’s greatest strengths.

*# +14* - Bynum followed up his strong effort against the Suns with a near double-double with 15 points and nine rebounds in just over 19 minutes of play.

*# 14* - trips to the line for Derek Fisher with 13 makes. As a team, the Lakers shot 81% from the charity stripe, making 30 of 37 attempts—a dramatic improvement from their free throw woes against the Rockets on Opening Night.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

8 rebounds in 20 minutes is a tremendous improvement. that's like 12 rebounds in 30 minutes.. he can be a rebounding machine. if andrew plays well and chris gets healthy again, i wonder if we're going to trade kwame for someone who is actually serviceable.

but yeah, every year there are always a handful of teams that get out to a hot start, and just fizzle as the season progresses. i just hope that's not us, and we can keep this level of play all season long.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

At least one of my favorite teams are over .500 (cries)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Here are the +/- stats for the Lakers last night:
> 
> Bynum +14, Kobe +13, Farmer +11, Turiaf +7, M. Evans +7, Walton +4, VRad +1, Sasha 0, Mihm 0, Derek Fisher -1, K. Brown -2, B. Cook -4
> 
> My three LEAST favorite Lakers are at the bottom of the list. I'd like Critt to get some minutes, but if you don't do that, at least play Farmer more than Fisher and Bynum a lot more than Kwame.



:lol: 

I'm not the biggest Fish fan.. But your posts about Fisher this season have been out of this world hilarous. At least let the guy pull a Smush Parker and screw the Lakers before you get into your hardcore ranting. 

Get real, thre is more than statics to basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Utah Jazz at Los Angeles Lakers
STAPLES Center
November 4, 2007

*Lakers coach Phil Jackson*
*
Phil Jackson on tonight’s performance:*
“We had a big second half, after going down five late in the second period. I thought on some sloppy play, well, I just thought purposeless play at the end of the quarter. We were down five going into the locker, but we came out and established ourselves. You know, our second guys came off the bench and really gave us a ballgame. Jordan and Drew both gave us real good lift.”

*Phil Jackson on Jordan Farmar and Andrew Bynum’s performance:*
“There was good energy. They pushed the ball back at the Jazz. You know they played last night, the Jazz did, I mean they traveled and came in here. We just wanted them to be aggressive and they were. They made things happen.”

*Phil Jackson on the Lakers shooting percentage:*
“I think we had a lot better shots the second half. First half was not pretty; we didn’t shoot that well. But I mean, you know, the second half we stepped in and started taking the kind of shots and did much better shots.”

*Phil Jackson on becoming a playoff team:*
“It was a home game, it’s early in the season. We know people are still getting their legs underneath them in the game in the NBA season. These things are important to get off for us and a good start; it gives us some daylight we’re looking for… some good vibrations, especially with Lamar out and hopefully coming back this next week. "

*Phil Jackson on the team effort in sharing the ball:*
“That’s real positive. I think that if I went back through and looked at the turnovers we had it’s usually because we didn’t. We held the ball too long, not because we’re trying to overpass the ball. And I think that’s one of the things that is a great note for this team to understand.”

*Lakers Players*

*Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on better team shooting percentage:*
“I think it’s the work that guys have been putting in practice, everyone has been getting in there early and staying late and in the game they are getting shots that they’re working on everyday in practice. I think its all about hard work.”
*
Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on contribution from the bench:*
“Yea that’s a big key for us. I think that we have turned the corner in terms of understanding that offensely we will have some nights that we don’t shoot the ball well but our help the helper defense has to be there every night. I think that’s the type of mentality we have right now.”
*
Lakers Guard Kobe Bryant on whether the focus is on the future or the present:*
“We are taking it one game at a time, one day at a time. We understand that it is a long season and we played well tonight and what we have to do is get some rest, get our bodies healed back up and get back at it tomorrow.”
*
Lakers Center Andrew Bynum on working well with Jordan Farmar:*
“What it is I think is that we bring energy off the bench sometimes…. It’s something that he and I have talked about, along with Turiaf. Sometimes a good amount of energy will change the game outcome.”

*Lakers Center Andrew Bynum on his standing ovation:*
“I think that was the first one for fouling out of the game.”

*Lakers Center Andrew Bynum on improvement of off-ball movement:*
“That’s just because actually Derek Fisher he told me whenever I’m weak side I duck-in not only does it affect my man but they might have to help or somebody might sink down and we’ll get an open shot somewhere else. So I just try to move towards the ball. Normally I’m the tallest person out there, except Yao Ming, so I just put my hands up and I can make something happen.”

*Lakers Guard Jordan Farmar on Kobe’s stance on the team:*
“Not necessarily, we just tried to stay away from that, let management and Kobe deal with their issues and stay together, that’s our biggest thing in ball, training camp ball and the beginning of this season is just to stay together as much as possible. We enjoy each other, we really do, we like playing together, so we want to stay together. He’s on board, he’s playing the right way and it’s a lot of fun.”

*Jazz coach Jerry Sloan*

*Jerry Sloan on the fourth quarter:*
“They (the Lakers) put pressure on us and we kept trying to force the ball through, and we can’t win that way, you have to be ready to make the extra pass. It doesn’t make a difference who has the ball. The other thing was that our defense was terrible, they got on top of the basket and did exactly what they wanted to do. They scored 58 points inside, and that’s pretty tough to win against.”

*Jerry Sloan on the Lakers Bench:*
“They did a great job off the bench. Farmar put a lot of pressure on us, pushed the ball up the floor, got into a rhythm and we never could do anything about it.”

*Jerry Sloan on the Jazz defense:*
“I don’t think it’s doing much good. They (Lakers) shot 55%, so I don’t think that’s too much of a defensive effort. They let guys drive around us and go to the basket and lay the ball in the basket and no one was there to help.”

*Jazz Players

Jazz forward Carlos Boozer on Kobe and Lakers playing:*
“Kobe had a great game. You know he was passing the ball and he was hitting the shots. He was being unselfish and other guys stepped up and had a great game. Ronny Turiaf had a great game; Andrew Bynum had a great game, Luke Walton, D fish made almost every free throw I think he took. So they had a lot of help; everybody contributed on their side.”
*
Jazz Guard Deron Williams on back to back games:*
“It’s not an excuse that we played back to back ... it’s not any reason why we lost the game. The reason we lost the game was because the Lakers outplayed us today. They out hustled us; they played better defense than us. They got stops.”
*
Jazz guard Deron Williams on Kobe and team’s domination of fourth quarter:*
“It was a little frustrating. I mean Ronny did a great job of contesting a lot of Kobe’s shots, and it’s frustrating when guys that you don’t expect come in and contribute like that, come in and hit shots like that… that’s part of the game and you have to give credit to them…”


----------

